# Does our taste in music reflect on our taste in cheese?



## Kopachris

I guess that's a rather roundabout way of asking "what's your favorite cheese?" Unfortunately, my taste in cheese is rather limited by the fact that I have no money. Of the most common cheeses (cheddar, mozzarella, Colby-jack, American...) my favorite is mozzarella, which I enjoy melting atop a great many things. I also like Brie and Camembert, especially on crackers.

For bonus points, associate composers with cheeses.


----------



## Aramis

I like sea cheese. I have no idea if there is such thing as "sea cheese" but that's the name under which I know this yellow thing which I enjoy eating and appears to be cheese. It doesn't have holes.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

> For bonus points, associate composers with cheeses.


Chopin is that kind of creamy, milky white, dull cheese that has no taste.


----------



## clavichorder

This comparison with music and cheese taste won't work for me, I can't stand cheese, its my major pickiness in food, goat cheese is the only thing I can handle, and only when its dry and crumbly, and not very much of it. The taste is just not something I can stand, I'm not lactose intolerant, I used to be allergic to whey(milk protein), when very young, so that's the only reason like that that may be plausible for my extreme dislike of cheese.


----------



## Polednice

I'm not in any way a cheese connoisseur - I'm generally happy with a mild cheddar - however, if I'm paying attention to my food shopping, I like to get a soft white cheese with fruit chunks and nuts. I had a delicious one with apricot and almonds recently!  It was wonderful melted on grilled burgers.. mmmmmmmm!


----------



## violadude

Contrary to the poster above, I love cheese! I really like havarti. provolone, pepper jack, feta, and I really really love spaghetti with Mizithra cheese! One of my favorite treats. 

oh, umm when I posted it the poster above was clavichorder, now its Polidnice... so ignore the first few words of the sentence.


----------



## Almaviva

I love cheese with a passion.
Some of my favorites: époisses, reblochon, manchego, serra da estrela, morbier, stilton, brillat-savarin, saint-marcellin, mozzarella di bufala campana, parmigiano-reggiano, pecorino romano, taleggio...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Almaviva said:


> époisses...


Ha ha, killer cheese. My family won't let me put that in the fridge unless it's in an airtight box and even then there is a lot of suspicious sniffing.

I also like Gruyère from Switzerland (not local imitations), truffle Brie, soft goats cheese, and an awesome local walnut cheese i buy from the Saturday farmer's market


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> Ha ha, killer cheese. My family won't let me put that in the fridge unless it's in an airtight box and even then there is a lot of suspicious sniffing.
> 
> I also like Gruyère from Switzerland (not local imitations), truffle Brie, soft goats cheese, and an awesome local walnut cheese i buy from the Saturday farmer's market


 Pont-l'Évêque stinks even more than Époisses...


----------



## violadude

Almaviva said:


> I love cheese with a passion.
> Some of my favorites: époisses, reblochon, manchego, serra da estrela, morbier, stilton, brillat-savarin, saint-marcellin, mozzarella di bufala campana, parmigiano-reggiano, pecorino romano, taleggio...


you sir/m'am, are a true cheese connoisseur.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Almaviva said:


> Pont-l'Évêque stinks even more than Époisses...


Münster is also a bona fide killer cheese. I love them all, but I can only get Époisses here. And I try to buy local cos I get guilty at all the airmiles.


----------



## Almaviva

violadude said:


> you sir/m'am, are a true cheese connoisseur.


 Yes, I tend to eat cheese and bread with a bottle of wine every Friday evening, and I rotate among the above and several others. Also, every time my wife and I entertain guests, there's always a cheese table with 5-8 varieties and some good artisan bread. I've only mentioned imports, but domestic cheese from Vermont can be *very* good as well. We also do have some local farmers that make excellent cheese and sell them in our farmer's market.


----------



## Kopachris

Almaviva said:


> Yes, I tend to eat cheese and bread with a bottle of wine every Friday evening, and I rotate among the above and several others. Also, every time my wife and I entertain guests, there's always a cheese table with 5-8 varieties and some good artisan bread. I've only mentioned imports, but domestic cheese from Vermont can be *very* good as well. We also do have some local farmers that make excellent cheese and sell them in our farmer's market.


You, sir, have some very good things in your life, and I am somewhat envious.


----------



## Almaviva

Kopachris said:


> You, sir, have some very good things in your life, and I am somewhat envious.


 Well, you shouldn't be envious, it's likely to be a question of age. Since I'm one of the older members here, I've had more time to learn about stuff and have access to stuff. It will all come to you in due time.


----------



## Sid James

I'm just a "garden variety" cheddar man. Have some in my sandwich almost daily (the "lite" variety). Do people here think cheese is unhealthy (due to it's high fat content?). Some people I know avoid it entirely due to that reason. I think it's just a matter of "everything in moderation." I think it's good for calcium, at least...


----------



## Almaviva

Sid James said:


> I'm just a "garden variety" cheddar man. Have some in my sandwich almost daily (the "lite" variety). Do people here think cheese is unhealthy (due to it's high fat content?). Some people I know avoid it entirely due to that reason. I think it's just a matter of "everything in moderation." I think it's good for calcium, at least...


 Yes, cheese can be a bit unhealthy, especially the triple cream kind of cheese, it's got a lot of fat. For people who have kidney stones, they should worry about excessive calcium, and for those who have high blood pressure, certain cheeses like parmigiano, asiago, pecorino have a lot of salt. Also, some aged cheeses have components that don't mix well with certain medications. But like you said, the trick is, everything in moderation is good. That's one of the reasons I only eat the kind of cheese I've mentioned once a week.


----------



## Kopachris

Almaviva said:


> Well, you shouldn't be envious, it's likely to be a question of age. Since I'm one of the older members here, I've had more time to learn about stuff and have access to stuff. It will all come to you in due time.


I certainly hope so.


----------



## BelaBartok

I know nothing about cheese, but I put provolone on my sandwiches. What does that mean?


----------



## TxllxT

Being Dutch = loving Gouda & Edam cheese. We noticed that French Brie & Camembert is better and cheaper in Holland. Sometimes Danish Blue is a nice appetizer.




































Cheese and music? You know what is the best kept secret of the Concertgebouw Orchestra?


----------



## Xaltotun

I live in a country where people don't appreciate cheese at all, and it's very sad for me. Low fat % seems to be the most important variable in cheeses to my esteemed compatriots. Some cheeses here have as low as 5% fat - you can imagine how awful they taste. Also, the selection of cheese varieties is pretty bad here, almost like the famous Monty Python scetch.

I've loved almost all well matured cheeses that I have tasted, but I don't have them often - partly because they're hard to get but more because I have very little money.

On the other hand, I can stretch my imagination and see some similarities between my taste in music and my taste in cheese (and food in general). There's no "too much" for me in either - more like "too much is never enough"!


----------



## Amfibius

I am trying to imagine what a Gustav Mahler cheese would be like. It has to contain everything! Maybe I could patch up a franken-cheese. 

Vivaldi cheese = light, fruity, not much depth, and they all taste the same. 

Bach cheese = structured, complex, restrained, and you can't taste the cheese until you've had a few bites. Will make you furrow your brow at how intellectual the cheesemaker was. 

Wagner cheese = comes with a cheeseknife embedded in the cheese that you can't extract. Some cheeses come with a broken cheeseknife that you need to reforge before you can cut the cheese. The flavour is over the top but will leave you with bad breath for days. 

Debussy cheese = comes as an Espuma. Taste it, and it will evaporate giving you the lingering sensation of cheese but no actual cheese in your mouth. 

Shostakovich cheese = comes in modern wrapping but tastes like a 19th century cheese. Hints of blood and gunpowder. 

Schubert cheese = pockmarked and looks like it has syphilis, but has the most beautiful flavour reminiscent of roses and sunny days. You feel sad after eating the cheese. 

OK i'll stop now before I get banned


----------



## itywltmt

Sid James said:


> I'm just a "garden variety" cheddar man. Have some in my sandwich almost daily (the "lite" variety). Do people here think cheese is unhealthy (due to it's high fat content?). Some people I know avoid it entirely due to that reason. I think it's just a matter of "everything in moderation." I think it's good for calcium, at least...


I'm with Sid on that one.

I guess that's a tad shameful - after all there is "French" in French-Canadian, so I should like that smelly stuff.

However, I could go on about the many differences between a Frenchman and a French Canadian, but if I were to elucidate publically on that thought, it may very well get me barred from this forum...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Amfibius said:


> Shostakovich cheese = comes in modern wrapping but tastes like a 19th century cheese. Hints of blood and gunpowder.
> OK i'll stop now before I get banned


 *cough cough gag*

I don't know of any "Russian" cheeses, so I couldn't compare a Russian composer to a Russian cheese.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

mamascarlatti said:


> Münster is also a bona fide killer cheese.


Yup... Münster is fell.

My admiration for many things German does NOT apply to cheeses...


----------



## norman bates

i love formaggio marcio or casu marzu in original language (it could be translate as "rotten cheese"), that is in a lot of lists like "top 10 most disgusting foods on earth".
http://www.cracked.com/article_14979_the-6-most-terrifying-foods-in-world.html
http://www.culinaryschools.org/cuisine/10-disgusting-delicacies/

I've eaten it even today  
so i don't know if there's some composer that i like that would be considered the equivalent. Sun ra, maybe (though he's not a classical composer, is nevertheless a composer). Apparently disgusting, but really good and particular.


----------



## Ravellian

I love cheese. Any kind of cheese. Mozz, cheddar, swiss, american, pepperjack, provolone, parmagian... they make sandwiches, subs, pizza, crackers, and hamburgers taste delicious. I developed a real taste for different cheeses after working at a deli (and stealing lots of cheese >.>)


----------



## samurai

As long as it's melted, either as a grilled American cheese sandwich or on pizza or a burger, I'm ok with it. I just can't abide eating it cold, be it American or any other kind.


----------



## Amfibius

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't know of any "Russian" cheeses, so I couldn't compare a Russian composer to a Russian cheese.


Neither do I. I just made it up.


----------



## Almaviva

So, today is Friday, like I said, time for my weekly cheese and bread and wine. Here is what I have for today: fresh baked French baguettes (baked at home), 2009 Montebuena wine (Rioja, score of 90 by Robert Parker), and the cheese: Saint Marcellin, Uniekaas Reserve, Valdeon, Pata da Cabra, Sarvecchio, and Humboldt Fog.


----------



## Argus

I'll have a Babybel every now and again, and sometimes put some cheddar on a sarnie or crumpets, but otherwise I have no use for cheese.


----------



## Almaviva

Argus said:


> I'll have a Babybel every now and again, and sometimes put some cheddar on a sarnie or crumpets, but otherwise I have no use for cheese.


 Sir, you urgently need to get acquainted with real cheese.


----------



## Almaviva

OK, people, if you haven't tried Valdeon yet, do. I'm at the end of my cheese meal. Great wine, great cheese. But the winner is the Valdeon. This Spanish blue cheese in my opinion is the top of the pyramid of blue cheeses. Not as salty as Rochefort, not as creamy as Gorgonzola, not as pungent as Stilton (my prior favorite), definitely not as bland as Bleu d'Auvergne. 

Valdeon cheese from Spain is the ultimate blue cheese, excellent with figs and Port wine. Try it! Try it! Try it!


----------



## Bix

Almaviva said:


> Pont-l'Évêque stinks even more than Époisses...


We have one called 'Stinking Bishop' - it has to be in a container, within a container, within a container to get even remotely away from the smelliness.


----------



## TxllxT

When we visit France we evade the hypermarket chain LeClerc, because of  _Quel horrible odeur!!!_


----------



## Almaviva

TxllxT said:


> When we visit France we evade the hypermarket chain LeClerc, because of  _Quel horrible odeur!!!_


 I grant you that these cheese stink, but they still taste wonderful!


----------



## Argus

Almaviva said:


> Sir, you urgently need to get acquainted with real cheese.


Have I been cheese snobbed?

Seriously, cheese doesn't taste nice enough considering it's fat content. If I really craved something fatty that tastes nice I'd opt for chocolate, cake, sweets and crisps over cheese.


----------



## Almaviva

Argus said:


> Have I been cheese snobbed?
> 
> Seriously, cheese doesn't taste nice enough considering it's fat content. If I really craved something fatty that tastes nice I'd opt for chocolate, cake, sweets and crisps over cheese.


 That's because you're not having the right kind of cheese.


----------



## TxllxT

Almaviva said:


> I grant you that these cheese stink, but they still taste wonderful!


Well, we said to each other: this is France, so let's face it. We bought a big smelly Normandie round, one of the smelliest of the smelliest, wrapped it in as many layers of aluminium foil as possible and put in the back of our car. The next day on leaving the hotel and getting in the car..... Holy Moses!! Unbelievably worse than all my socks together! So on returning home we threw it angrily in the waste container. Many days afterwards our car reminded us of France. We talked with a friend about our terrorcheese and she said: you don't like it? Give it to me! So I went to the waste container, fished out the aluminium ball and presented it to our friend. Later on we heard, that she loved it....


----------



## Curiosity

Kopachris said:


> For bonus points, associate composers with cheeses.


Stockhausen = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casu_marzu


----------



## Almaviva

TxllxT said:


> Well, we said to each other: this is France, so let's face it. We bought a big smelly Normandie round, one of the smelliest of the smelliest, wrapped it in as many layers of aluminium foil as possible and put in the back of our car. The next day on leaving the hotel and getting in the car..... Holy Moses!! Unbelievably worse than all my socks together! So on returning home we threw it angrily in the waste container. Many days afterwards our car reminded us of France. We talked with a friend about our terrorcheese and she said: you don't like it? Give it to me! So I went to the waste container, fished out the aluminium ball and presented it to our friend. Later on we heard, that she loved it....


 Oh well, it's well known that you can't do this.
You need to buy a small slice, take it home immediately (by public transportation) and eat it right away.
Don't let it linger, and don't store it in your car!
When I was in France, I once bought a Pont L'Eveque and took the subway home carrying the cheese with me. People looked at me with the kind of expression that could be translated by "excuse me, have you farted??" I was about to yell, "stop looking at me, it's this cheese from *your* country!!!":lol:
You may have to sell the car to get hid of the smell!


----------



## Almaviva

Curiosity said:


> Stockhausen = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casu_marzu


:lol::lol::lol:

:tiphat:


----------



## waldvogel

Blessed are the cheesemakers...

If they were all priced the same, I'd have a fridge full of Port-Salut, Pont-l'Évêque, real Roquefort, Gorgonzola, and Oka. 

In reality, I usually have one of the above in the fridge, along with some Reggiano-Parmigiano, Friulano, Feta, Primo Sale, and good old-fashioned medium Cheddar.


----------



## TxllxT

Almaviva said:


> Oh well, it's well known that you can't do this.
> You need to buy a small slice, take it home immediately (by public transportation) and eat it right away.
> Don't let it linger, and don't store it in your car!
> When I was in France, I once bought a Pont L'Eveque and took the subway home carrying the cheese with me. People looked at me with the kind of expression that could be translated by "excuse me, have you farted??" I was about to yell, "stop looking at me, it's this cheese from *your* country!!!":lol:
> You may have to sell the car to get hid of the smell!


Perhaps a hole in the market for cheese marketeers: a circle box in the size of a French cheese that can be attached on the outside of the car. But perhaps the police will find it smelly........


----------



## kv466

While I'm with Alma and have literally tried and enjoyed dozens and dozens of cheeses (I mean, that's why they're there is to have them), my favs are for the most part parmesano reggiano, manchego and gouda...there's a Wisconsin maker which has a wonderful and very nutty, rich and earthy house cheese called Bellavitano which is kinda like an American parm/cheddar mix and has these magnificent enzymes that tingle when you eat it; the taste is exquisite...also while in this area I met the owners of the farm that produces BH's provolone...they told me it's the mildest provi they make and so I had to get a piece of their sharp stuff; wow'wee!!!, did it have a bite...you can't go wrong with a good 10 year old extra sharp white cheddar and while they call it Vermont-style I prefer the WS conterpart; yes, I went through Vermont as well trying them and they're great...for omelettes, for some unknown reason, I don't really like anything but gooey American...just made myself one the other day and as I didn't have any, no cheese was to be found under the egg blanket.


----------



## Almaviva

kv466 said:


> While I'm with Alma and have literally tried and enjoyed dozens and dozens of cheeses (I mean, that's why they're there is to have them), my favs are for the most part parmesano reggiano, manchego and gouda...there's a Wisconsin maker which has a wonderful and very nutty, rich and earthy house cheese called Bellavitano which is kinda like an American parm/cheddar mix and has these magnificent enzymes that tingle when you eat it; the taste is exquisite...also while in this area I met the owners of the farm that produces BH's provolone...they told me it's the mildest provi they make and so I had to get a piece of their sharp stuff; wow'wee!!!, did it have a bite...you can't go wrong with a good 10 year old extra sharp white cheddar and while they call it Vermon-style I prefer the WS conterpart; yes, I went through Vermont as well trying them and they're great...for omelettes, for some unknown reason, I don't really like anything but gooey American...just made myself one the other day and as I didn't have any, no cheese was to be found under the egg blanket.


 This Bellavitano looks yummy. Do they ship it out of state? Any hints on how to get it?


----------



## kv466

Almaviva said:


> This Bellavitano looks yummy. Do they ship it out of state? Any hints on how to get it?


Yes, sir, they do...I just remembered the name of the company is Sartori and they're guilty of having won the best american parm if not once, multiple times...you'll also particularly be happy to know they have a Merlot infused version as well 

http://www.wacheese-gifts.com/shopexd.asp?id=263&bc=no

I've seen it at my local fine foods markets as well and high end wine vendors so you may wanna give it a looksy around town first...I tried it first in WI but I thought it looked awefully familiar and sure enough next time I was in my market I saw it sitting there the whole time.


----------



## Almaviva

kv466 said:


> Yes, sir, they do...I just remembered the name of the company is Sartori and they're guilty of having won the best american parm if not once, multiple times...you'll also particularly be happy to know they have a Merlot infused version as well
> 
> http://www.wacheese-gifts.com/shopexd.asp?id=263&bc=no
> 
> I've seen it at my local fine foods markets as well and high end wine vendors so you may wanna give it a looksy around town first...I tried it first in WI but I thought it looked awefully familiar and sure enough next time I was in my market I saw it sitting there the whole time.


Great! Thank you so much! The label doesn't look familiar to me, but before ordering, you're right, I'll stop by the main cheese stores here and have a look. But the problem is, like I said when I mentioned health considerations, I eat these gourmet cheeses once a week, and if I go back to the store today I won't be able to resist and will end up having another one of these cheese-bread-wine meals today... LOL.


----------



## Bix

Almaviva said:


> cheese-bread-wine meals


Thats just what im preparing now - a bottle of chilean merlot (which doesn't take much preparing), home made granary bread, crottin goats cheese and sweet fig relish.


----------



## Almaviva

Bix said:


> Thats just what im preparing now - a bottle of chilean merlot (which doesn't take much preparing), home made granary bread, crottin goats cheese and sweet fig relish.


 What? Doesn't take much preparing? Get the door. It's the entire Chilean wine industry knocking on your door to give you a beating... LOL

I know what you mean, I'm just teasing you.


----------



## Argus

Almaviva said:


> That's because you're not having the right kind of cheese.


Okay, so I have been cheese snobbed.


----------



## Amfibius

I had a stunning Fior de Latte yesterday. So simply prepared - place in a bowl, drizzle over olive oil, and melt under a broiler until slightly browned. Drizzle over sea salt and fresh basil, and serve with sourdough toast.


----------



## TxllxT

Just naming the brand will not suffice. Gouda cheese: young, young matured, matured, extra matured, old. In Holland every Gouda cheese brand tastes different again. My personal favorite: Gouda extra matured from the Aldi supermarket.
Then we have all kinds of cheeses on the verge of still being curds (_quark_).


----------



## Ukko

Argus said:


> Okay, so I have been cheese snobbed.


Back in the day, about every other mom-n-pop grocery store in southern Vermont had a wheel of Crowley's cheese setting on a cutting board, with a glass 'cake cover' over it. Cheese to the People!


----------



## Almaviva

Amfibius said:


> I had a stunning Fior de Latte yesterday. So simply prepared - place in a bowl, drizzle over olive oil, and melt under a broiler until slightly browned. Drizzle over sea salt and fresh basil, and serve with sourdough toast.


 Oh wow. That's the ideal cheese for Neapolitan pizza because it doesn't release as much water in the oven; the dough doesn't get soggy like it would with mozzarella. Not many people outside of Italy understand that the best pizza is made with Fior de Latte rather than mozzarella. Kudos to you, obviously a connoisseur of such things.:tiphat:


----------



## Amfibius

Almaviva - the idea wasn't mine  I am good friends with the owner of my local cheese shop. He has a knack of selling me cheese and then coming over to eat it! In any case, it was _his_ idea.

You sound like you know how to make a good pizza - re: water release and all that. Making a good pizza has been my quest for the past 10 years! Maybe we should have a seperate thread


----------



## Almaviva

Amfibius said:


> Almaviva - the idea wasn't mine  I am good friends with the owner of my local cheese shop. He has a knack of selling me cheese and then coming over to eat it! In any case, it was _his_ idea.
> 
> You sound like you know how to make a good pizza - re: water release and all that. Making a good pizza has been my quest for the past 10 years! Maybe we should have a seperate thread


Yes, I've made good pizza at home for a long time, but then stopped a few years ago, basically because some commercially available pizzas and some pizza-baking devices got to a very decent level of quality, which doesn't justify the effort any longer.

For example, Palermo's Ultra Thin Margherita is a very good basic crust that you can improve upon with other toppings.










Then, you bake it on this rather magical device (Presto Pizzazz Pizza Oven), and voila!


----------



## Kopachris

Wait, isn't fior di latte just mozzarella made with cow's milk, as opposed to mozzarella di bufala?


----------



## Almaviva

Kopachris said:


> Wait, isn't fior di latte just mozzarella made with cow's milk, as opposed to mozzarella di bufala?


 Yes and no. Fior di Latte is basically cow milk's "mozzarella" but the one used in Naples for pizza is slightly dehydrated to lower its water content but remains soft (given traditional preparation techniques), as opposed to the generic cow industrialized "mozzarella" that we find elsewhere. As a matter of fact, only mozzarella made of water buffalo milk should bear the name mozzarella, but as usual, people elsewhere copy the name.

So, you can get from supermarkets in America low-moisture "mozzarella" that is made of cow milk and is kind of hard and tasteless and yellow and people use it for grilled cheese sandwich or lasagna, etc, and you get that hard crust when it goes in the oven, and should technically be called fior di latte because it's cow milk and low moisture, but a genuine Neapolitan fior di latte is not soggy but is still soft, white, and tasty, and when baked melts beautifully without releasing excessive water.


----------



## jurianbai

I love Kraft


----------



## Kopachris

Almaviva said:


> Yes and no. Fior di Latte is basically cow milk's "mozzarella" but the one used in Naples for pizza is slightly dehydrated to lower its water content but remains soft (given traditional preparation techniques), as opposed to the generic cow industrialized "mozzarella" that we find elsewhere. As a matter of fact, only mozzarella made of water buffalo milk should bear the name mozzarella, but as usual, people elsewhere copy the name.
> 
> So, you can get from supermarkets in America low-moisture "mozzarella" that is made of cow milk and is kind of hard and tasteless and yellow and people use it for grilled cheese sandwich or lasagna, etc, and you get that hard crust when it goes in the oven, and should technically be called fior di latte because it's cow milk and low moisture, but a genuine Neapolitan fior di latte is not soggy but is still soft, white, and tasty, and when baked melts beautifully without releasing excessive water.


That answers my question quite nicely, thank you!


----------



## Couchie

There are only two kinds of cheese: cheddar, and aberration. Age it about 3 years: any longer it's too crumbly, any less it's not sharp enough. No need to dye it orange. Goes with any dish, any wine, any cracker, any sandwich, any company. Forget the smelly fungus-infused dung, the many abortions out of France, and local monstrosities dressed up with herbs and spices like cheap ****s: Cheddar is the beginning and the end!


----------



## TxllxT

Couchie said:


> There are only two kinds of cheese: cheddar, and aberration. Age it about 3 years: any longer it's too crumbly, any less it's not sharp enough. No need to dye it orange. Goes with any dish, any wine, any cracker, any sandwich, any company. Forget the smelly fungus-infused dung, the many abortions out of France, and local monstrosities dressed up with herbs and spices like cheap ****s: Cheddar is the beginning and the end!


Now I understand the greenish colour on your face :lol:


----------



## PetrB

No one, at least so far documented, has ever been lacto-intolerant to music....

Rotted milk, the milk before the rotting already a disgusting proposition


----------



## Vaneyes

Of course. That's why I appreciate Honegger, Bamert, Dutoit, and Azita Jalalian.


----------



## Crudblud

I can't believe someone seriously posted Kraft slices. That's too much.

Anyway; I like Cheddar, Camembert, Jarlsberg, Yorkshire Blue, Murcia al Vino, and of course Mozzarella on pizza.


----------



## moody

Couchie said:


> There are only two kinds of cheese: cheddar, and aberration. Age it about 3 years: any longer it's too crumbly, any less it's not sharp enough. No need to dye it orange. Goes with any dish, any wine, any cracker, any sandwich, any company. Forget the smelly fungus-infused dung, the many abortions out of France, and local monstrosities dressed up with herbs and spices like cheap ****s: Cheddar is the beginning and the end!


Yes,but American cheddar isn't cheddar ,God knows what it is!


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> Yes,but American cheddar isn't cheddar ,God knows what it is!


Sure and it is cheddar, unless it's Colby. The stuff called American cheese, that's something else. _@Couchie_ is Canadian; there is some damn fine goat cheese made in Ontario, dunno about the cheddar. Tony, you just kick back and eat your Stilton.


----------



## Lenfer

Not unless they've invented a *Bach* cheese. 



















Many more... ​


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Sure and it is cheddar, unless it's Colby. The stuff called American cheese, that's something else. _@Couchie_ is Canadian; there is some damn fine goat cheese made in Ontario, dunno about the cheddar. Tony, you just kick back and eat your Stilton.


I've got news for you Cheddar is a place in England and yes i know Couchie is Canadian. They make some good Cheddar there they do not in the USA unless things have drastically changed.


----------



## Prodromides

Crudblud said:


> I can't believe someone seriously posted Kraft slices. That's too much.


jurianbai could've gotten bonus points by associating Kraft with a composer:










"For bonus points, associate composers with cheeses."

William Kraft!










http://www.presser.com/Composers/info.cfm?Name=WILLIAMKRAFT


----------



## Lukecash12

Almaviva said:


> I love cheese with a passion.
> Some of my favorites: époisses, reblochon, manchego, serra da estrela, morbier, stilton, brillat-savarin, saint-marcellin, mozzarella di bufala campana, parmigiano-reggiano, pecorino romano, taleggio...


Estrela I'm not as big on, but I'm right there with you when it comes to campana, reggiano, and stilton. Reggiano probably has to be my favorite, but that's probably because of how fresh I had it. You can well imagine the enjoyment to be had from having reggiano as fresh as you can have it.


----------



## Lukecash12

But really, my favorite cheeses I've had weren't branded by a cheesemaker or developed into a type by some European or Middle-Eastern culture. It was just cheese some of my family members had made in Oregon. I think the main reason I liked it the best was because the milk wasn't pasteurized, and that's how I prefer my milk. As a result, the cheese had pockets of fat and cream.

My toes literally curl when I think of skimming cream off of the top of pasteurized milk and pouring it on stuff. I guess that's part of why living in town can get me down: the processed food. And now I'm having a hard time getting the stuff I like from my friends any more, because of that infernal USDA.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

DON't DISS KRAFT.


----------



## ErinD

My favorite cheeses are epoisses and cambozola (especially with honey). Favorite classical composer is JS Bach and the rest of his Baroque Buddies.


----------



## Prodromides

"For bonus points, associate composers with cheeses."

Crossover the Italian composer Giuseppe Verdi with American film director Frank Capra, and witness this moist goat milk cheese:

*VERDE CAPRA* (aka the Green Goat)


----------



## Crudblud

Prodromides said:


> "For bonus points, associate composers with cheeses."
> 
> Crossover the Italian composer Giuseppe Verdi with American film director Frank Capra, and witness this moist goat milk cheese:
> 
> *VERDE CAPRA* (aka the Green Goat)


Now that looks like a very fine cheese indeed.


----------



## PetrB

There is no music which gives me a near instant reaction in the way of producing mucus in overdrive, for starters.

I can think of no music which reminds me of moldy rotted milk worked on by bacteria, either.

Some I know have called Tchaikovsky's music, "Runny," and I suppose that means it is rather the equivalent of Brie....


----------



## Ingélou

Monsieur Lully is like Boursin, of course - creamy, rich but salty too & with a tang of spice.


----------



## Kieran

I'm able to spread music on a slice of bread if I cut it fine enough, but it tastes more like jam than cheese...


----------



## Musician

This thread is cheeseeeeee.....


----------



## deggial

I like soft, flavoured ones - feta, goat's. Can't think of a composer that goes with that... well, I haven't tasted any composers yet, so that might be the reason.


----------



## mstar

THIS... is a discussion for one certain user. 

I was once asked what I thought of Sibelius and cheese.... :lol:


----------



## Jos

Great thread. Nice & silly
I'm known amongst family and friends as a cheese-extremist, old Dutch hardcheese, runny overripe French. From goatmilk, sheep, cow or Buffalo; a lovely invention, cheese. A favourite atm from the local specialized "cheeseshop" is an Italian blue that is rolled in the pulp from Barolo wine. As a crust so to speak. It is then left for a bit to uh,....well, mature.....great stuff. Horribly expensive, i'll give you the name next time I buy a piece.
Can't think of an associated composer I'm afraid. 
Casu merzu anyone...?

Cheese, euh cheers,

Jos


----------



## mstar

I don't like cheese in general, so the answer just might be no for me.


----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Sloe

I like cheeses with mild tastes that are not to dry like gouda, edammer, household cheese and tilsiter.
I also like soft cheeses like brie and camembert and tube cheeses.


----------



## ptr

I'm like, a day without cheese is a sad day indeed!

Today I'll have some mature cheddar for "tea"... Think it quite resembles the tone of Ralph Vaughan Williams, not lest the Sinfonia Antarctica!

/ptr


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## KenOC

Lately I've taken to eating Swiss cheese. The normal supermarket stuff. I just cut off a good chunk and eat it. Then I cut off another. The connection to music seems tenuous.


----------



## Ingélou

I have to admit, I like nothing so much as cheddar - the more rarefied tastes elude me. Maybe this means I should stick to folk music, and quit the classical scene?


----------



## Posie

Brie is delicious. It's strong, smoky, and creamy. I wouldn't compare it with Debussy; his music is too syrupy sweet. 

I want to try Neufchatel.


----------



## ptr

I did a quick overview on the content of my fridge (360 litres/ 79 Gal) this morning and about a third is filled with cheese, cheesus! 

Today's Cheesology; Some mature Pecorino is not that dissimilar to Luciano Berio!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Pecorino with Berio? Yummy! What about mascarpone with Mantovani?


----------



## ptr

TalkingHead said:


> Pecorino with Berio? Yummy! What about mascarpone with Mantovani?


Yea maybe, tho I much prefer mascarpone to mantovani... 

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

I've always been a muenster man. Curiously refreshing!

No way, you say? Whey, I say!


----------



## Ingélou

You are obviously of the heroic mould, hpowders!


----------



## Lukecash12

hpowders said:


> I've always been a muenster man. Curiously refreshing!
> 
> No way, you say? Whey, I say!


When it comes to sandwiches, I have to agree. Muenster is perfect sandwich cheese.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> You are obviously of the heroic* mould,* hpowders!


Hmmmmmmmm......you know there's also _sweet _muenster. :tiphat:

Thanks....I think?


----------



## hpowders

Lukecash12 said:


> When it comes to sandwiches, I have to agree. Muenster is perfect sandwich cheese.


You know as far as cheese is concerned, I simply enjoy a chunk of it plain. No bread. No nothing. Just the cheese.


----------



## hpowders

I also love Gruyere cheese-so nutty and tangy. Bliss!!!


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> You know as far as cheese is concerned, I simply enjoy a chunk of it plain. No bread. No nothing. Just the cheese.


So do I - oh, I forgot the glass of vino!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> So do I - oh, I forgot the glass of vino!


Most of the time I just eat it plain, but occasionally a sip or two of red wine goes well, no argument there!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TalkingHead said:


> Pecorino with Berio? Yummy! What about *mascarpone with Mantovani*?


Insufficient contrast. Both pale and bland.


----------



## schuberkovich

I like most cheeses, but my absolute favourite is the classic extra-mature cheddar. It might reflect my taste in music - I generally prefer powerful pieces.


----------



## Giordano

I recently discovered horseradish cheese.
It is good with roast beef (cold slices).

My favorite cheese currently is St. André.

My taste in music has nothing to do with cheese... I think.


----------



## hpowders

Dufay said:


> I recently discovered horseradish cheese.
> It is good with roast beef (cold slices).
> 
> My favorite cheese currently is St. André.
> 
> _My taste in music has nothing to do with cheese._ I think.


Mine, neither! :lol:


----------



## ptr

Just reported in a different thread: Vaquinha, Corvo, Serra, queijo português! very Fado all of them!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

From my time in Switzerland, I came to enjoy many of that country's cheeses. Amongst my favorites are Gruyere (nicely aged), Appenzell (a fragrant bouquet, reminiscent of a fresh cow patty), Emmental - not that crap that gets passed off as "Swiss" cheese in the U.S., but the real stuff, aged properly, and Raclette.

I am also a big fan of many of the different varieties of "Berg" or Mountain cheeses that I could find while there - they tended to be on the riper side, but not extremely so.

A good lunch while I was there was frequently simply purchasing some Gruyere or Appenzell, and eating it with a fresh loaf of some variety of Swiss bread, such as St. Gallerbrot, or Tessinerbrot, or even a good Zopf. Throw in some cured meat, salami, or even some Bundnerfleisch, and a bottle of Rivella, and I could be quite happy.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't know any Russian cheeses.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ the cheese I ate most in Russia was called 'Adygei' which is produced in the Republic of Adygea. It has a quite distinctive aroma - almost floral. Apart from that the most popular cheese seemed to be the Russian version of Polish Tylzycki, which I believe is similar to Danish Havarti.


----------



## Posie

When I see the word "parmigiano", I think of Parmigianino, the Mannerist painter who painted that creepy Madonna with the long neck. When I see his works, I think "little parmesan".


----------



## ribonucleic

I'm far more adventurous with music than I am with cheese.

The most exotic cheese I've ever tried is St. Nectaire. Which - on the classical music scale - is no more adventurous than a Haydn string quartet.


----------



## Antiquarian

For sandwiches I really enjoy 'Dubliner' cheese produced by Carbery. It is much like Cheddar, but a little 'sweeter'. It's also good melted on biscuits, or just on its own. My favourite desert cheese is probably Stilton. You can't beat a good Stilton paired with Port or Harvey's Bristol Cream.


----------



## Vaneyes

Does our taste in music reflect on our taste in cheese?
No. Next question, please.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Vaneyes said:


> Does our taste in music reflect on our taste in cheese?
> No. Next question, please.


Does an adventurous taste in cheese predict an adventurous taste in classical music (or vice versa)?

It seems from this thread that the answer is still probably no, there's little or no correlation. Fancy that!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Unless Bach and Stravinsky are both Camembert, I think not.


----------



## ArtMusic

Kopachris said:


> I guess that's a rather roundabout way of asking "what's your favorite cheese?" Unfortunately, my taste in cheese is rather limited by the fact that I have no money. Of the most common cheeses (cheddar, mozzarella, Colby-jack, American...) my favorite is mozzarella, which I enjoy melting atop a great many things. I also like Brie and Camembert, especially on crackers.
> 
> For bonus points, associate composers with cheeses.


Old mouldy cheese, definitely! We all like those.


----------



## violadude

I looveee Beechers Flagship Cheese.


----------

